# are there smokers here?



## enthusiast (May 7, 2013)

how long have you been smoking despite training martial art?has it become a a huge hindrance not only for your gas but for your overall wellbeing?how do you plan on stopping(if you are) or what are your tips if you have already quit?


----------



## Janina (May 7, 2013)

I think that if you want to stop smoking, the best way to quit is just to do it!


----------



## jezr74 (May 7, 2013)

The best tip I could give is, don't tell anyone you are quitting. See if you can go one, day, then two then a week. And keep going.. 

Also, the more you try the higher chance of success.

I did cold turkey personally, didn't go to places I associated smoking with for about four weeks.

Also don't have that "just one" if out. Took about a month for the cravings to stop, about six months I stopped thinking about it.

Two years later and it doesn't cross my mind.

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors


----------



## Tames D (May 7, 2013)

Smoking is the only bad habit i can think of where you force others to join in whether they want to or not. Total lack of respect for non smokers. Imagine pouring my beer down someones throat becacause they are in the same proximity.


----------



## enthusiast (May 17, 2013)

I guess my real question is that, can you improve your cardio even though you are a smoker?


----------



## DennisBreene (May 17, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> I guess my real question is that, can you improve your cardio even though you are a smoker?


Probably, for a while.  Eventually it will catch up with you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> I guess my real question is that, can you improve your cardio even though you are a smoker?



Sure, you can also improve your cardio even though you're shooting up meth, smoking crack and drinking a quart of vodka a day.

Doesn't make it less of a bad idea.


----------



## jezr74 (May 17, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> I guess my real question is that, can you improve your cardio even though you are a smoker?



Not effectively, smoking is truly a fitness inhibitor. All the best if you decide to quit seriously.

I was a 2 pack a day smoker from 14 years old, cold turkey at 35. Wish I had done it earlier. Stay strong and you will get over it.

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors


----------



## Phil_n.ireland (May 18, 2013)

I was a smoker for about 7 years then when my wife got pregnant with my first born we quit together for the child's sake, she's still off them but I've kinda sliped back into it, I only smoke about 3 a day I go out to the garage to do it as I don't want my family to know. I want off them again as I'm Interested in becoming good at jiujutsu, I don't think smoking and sport mix well at all, no mater what people say it will have impact on ur fitness and you will not be as good as you can be 


If size mattered the elephant would be king of the jungle


----------



## Janina (May 18, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> I guess my real question is that, can you improve your cardio even though you are a smoker?



I think it may be possible for while, but making oxygen intake better does not get easier by smoking and that´s important part of improving your cardio. I mean is it really easier to go running and do pushups when you are coffin tar out of your lungs? 

Of course it is possible to practice skills and sports and smoke, but is it really worth it to smoke when you want real results from your practice?


----------



## Tames D (May 18, 2013)

Working out for smokers is a bad idea. Deep breathing while working out takes the nicotine and tar deeper into your lungs. You're better off just sitting on the couch and watching tv. There is nothing good about smoking. If you think otherwise, good luck.


----------

